# 2x2 Ortega Example Solves



## -RandomCuber- (May 6, 2017)

criticism?












also sub maybeeeeee?????


----------



## greentgoatgal (May 6, 2017)

What is your YouTube channel name?


----------



## T1_M0 (May 6, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> What is your YouTube channel name?


1. You can go and see it through the video
2. You can click the link in his description box on the left side of his post


----------



## Theta Twister (May 10, 2018)

I know this is old but u really should learn the pbl with just 1bar done from the angle that the bar is facing u on the top. That would have saved half a second or more on that solve.


----------



## -RandomCuber- (May 10, 2018)

Okay yeet yeet mystery meat this was like a year ago, I'm gonna delete this soon, and I also know CLL and half EG-1 rn and have a 3.39 average in comp. but yeah besides the flexing, this is super old and I'm pretty sure I unlisted the vid


----------



## Theta Twister (May 10, 2018)

-RandomCuber- said:


> Okay yeet yeet mystery meat this was like a year ago, I'm gonna delete this soon, and I also know CLL and half EG-1 rn and have a 3.39 average in comp. but yeah besides the flexing, this is super old and I'm pretty sure I unlisted the vid



Haha lel memories. Any tips for learning cll I'm about a third through?


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 11, 2018)

Theta Twister said:


> Any tips for learning cll I'm about a third through?


I know that I am not the person that you were asking about learning CLL, but since I know full CLL and average sub 3 with it, I have a few thoughts that may help you.
(1) For learning that cases, make sure that you really practice and drill in the alg, so that once you see a case and recognize it you can do the alg with out any pauses. For me I would do a algs or a whole set and drill them in for 10-20 minutes. The other thing that some do (such as @Duncan Bannon) is they drill in the algs by doing a lot of solves, but I prefer to drill them in really well first before I use the algs in solves, but either way is just fine I think. But the biggest thing for you to do to get better with CLL is practice a lot and make sure that you have all the algs really well memorized.

(2) I am sure that you have heard about this website for drilling in CLL etc. but in case you have not here it is: http://tobip.ch/clltrainer/

(3) Once you have all of CLL memorized, and are using them in solves, then what I would recommend you do is practice predicting what CLL set your last layer is going to be, even if you do not know what CLL case it is. If you can at least see what set it will be that will really help you.

(4) This one goes with 3 but Practice One Looking your solves. Or at least practice with I said in (3) which is being able to predict what OLL case you will have.


----------



## jessicajung (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello every body, 
Please follow me.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 20, 2020)

jessicajung said:


> Hello every body,
> Please follow me.


So you bumped a random 2 year old thread to tell people to follow you? And on what platform?


----------

